# New Puppy



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there, just before I make my final decision on purchasing a Havanese Puppy from a breeder in British Columbia, I just wanted to check on this site because I know there are so many wonderful trusted breeders on this site.

Does anyone currently have any puppies available that aren't spoken for? Please Private Message me with Details. I'm interested in knowing size, temperment, color, sex, price, also if they can be sent via plane, and when they are available.

We can't take a new puppy until after April 6th.

We were always planning on getting a second puppy, and now with Lola's leg we want to get one sooner - both for her mental health, and to help her run and play more - she needs to build up some muscle tone in her leg. We need it nice and strong in case we need to the the Femoral Head Ostectomy surgery. The vet thought a sibling would be great for Lola and the mama and the papa (that's me & Mike) think it would be great for her AND great for us. We're in love with our baby.

The reason I'm asking is that we have found a breeder but we are making a decision on sending her a deposit this morning. I think she's a great breeder and the puppy is absolutely beautiful. My only hesitation is that I think she is going to be on the larger size 11-12 lbs and our Lola is only 5.5 (which I know is tiny - not what we originally hoped for but in our eyes is perfect as she is). So, I was hoping to possibly get one that may be closer to the 8 lb range.

Thanks everyone for your help - interested breeders please private message me!

Thank you,
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandy- good luck with your puppy search but I will say most of the breeders on this forum have wait lists for their puppies. I would also caution you to take your time especially with Lola's condition. While size is important, I would say personality is way more important. Isabelle my maltese is just under 5lbs and she holds her own with Dora who is 12lbs and Dash who is 10lbs. However, she is very dominant in personality and sets the tone for play. I also would be careful to add a dog that was more rambunctious than her cause in our experience that is what turns into trouble especially if you have a puppy that may be having a major surgery. Are there any breeders in your area with puppies that you could go meet and see how they would interact? That would probably be more ideal than having a puppy shipped to you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I personally would not pick a puppy based upon size. Your Lola is definitely very small. The average (to the best of my knowledge) is in the 10-12 lb. range, with our havs being all over the lot weight wise. I would also be careful of getting a very rambunctious one with Lola's condition. Most puppies are playful and would encourage the interaction and play, but you certainly don't want to risk injury to her.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your advise, I do appreciate it. We feel confident in purchasing a puppy and that it would be helpful for Lola. We are doing all we can from keeping her from having the surgery and the vet feels that the best outcome either way (with or without surgery) is to get her leg muscle built up and strengthen it. When we get our puppy she will be very young so will be much smaller than Lola and Lola is really great with letting other dogs know what is okay and what is not okay. She's going to be the boss, I'm quite sure. Getting Lola moving on that leg as soon as possible will help her to rebuild some muscle. 
The vet thought it was a good idea for Lola because he's quite hopeful that there is a really good chance the surgery won't be needed - especially with the supplement plan I've developed with pet nutritionist Sabine Contreras.
The vet also said, with or without surgery, a sibling would be good for Lola.

Thanks ladies, I appreciate your comments and welcome more!
Take care,
Sandy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Sandy,

Good luck with your new puppy search and I hope it helps Lola strengthen her leg. Since you already know that Lola is an in-charge/assertive girl, getting a happy/go luck, roll with the punches puppy is what you want. I mean an easy going, non-dominant puppy. You definitely want to mention that to you perspective breeder. From what I know, most breeders on this forum will not ship the puppy, but you certainly can come and pick it up.  

Good luck with your search,


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

We got her, we got our little passive female! She's nice and mellow - her brother was the alpha dog but she and her sister are two of the quiet calm ones! Perfect for Lola!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK??? YAY - YOU GOT HER !! WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?????


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, we need pictures--you know that! 

Welcome, new little one! Congrats, Lola and you all!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there... 
here is Lola's new Sister


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Isn't she cute!! She's a perfect little sister for Lola! thank you everyone for your good luck wishes and advise!
Have a wonderful day!

Now the hard part comes, we can't get her until April 6th or 7th after we get home from our cruise - definitely something to look forward to - we'll get home to see our baby Lola and a couple of days later will get to bring home her new little sister! 

Lola is going to be sooooo happy, she is so crazy about other animals, it will be so good for her!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, she is adorable!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is really adorable!! I just love puppy pictures!! 
So she cannot come home without a name, can she?? Do you know what you will name her? I am sure that Lola will be in heaven!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, she's darling!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! She is sweet heart.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She is adorable, congratulations.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What a sweetheart...she's so cute! Lucky you.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, thank you so much! She is adorable just like Lola! I am so excited to see how happy Lola and the new baby are going to be together. Lola is so playful, she's going to have so much fun! We don't have a name for her yet - Mike likes names like "littlest hobo" & "santa's little helper" so I'm sure you all know Mike & I have some discussing to do! ha ha, I will definitely keep you posted but I can assure you she isn't littlest hobo or santa's little helper! I do want Mike and I both to love her name so we're going to work on that!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She's a cutie. Who is the breeder? Who are the parents? 
:ear:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She is so adorable!!!Congratulations! Glad she turned out mellow for you
Gina


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Jan, the Breeder is "Elite Havanese" based out of British Columbia - you can see her website. The little tan boy that is still available is her brother. So cute!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

I think we're leaning towards Lily for her name. Lola & Lily.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's adorable! Love the names too.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Elite havanese is a great breeder. You are very lucky to get such a nice dog.

All the best... hope you can survive the wait.

Meeka


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Meeka, are your puppies from Elite? I am sooooooo excited to get her! I know Lola is going to be so happy!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

No, neither of my 2 planned pups are from Elite. The timing did not work out. I would have purchased from them in a heartbeat. I had been in contact with them and even saw them at shows but they had no planned breedings for the time frame I was hoping for. They are very devoted to the breed and very very good ambassadors for the breed. You can feel very comfortable with the quality that you are getting. Also that your puppy will be well socialized etc.

Meeka


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Meeka, thank you so much for telling me that. It's such a relief. I'm not so confident in Lola's breeder. Lola is the most amazing loveable sweet little girl, so I never regret getting her for a minute, but I'm a bit unsure of the breeder I purchased her from. Definitely won't go back there. I haven't even received her papers - and I got her in July of last year. She's very tiny - which I'm fine with, but she shouldn't be so small, and of course the big thing is that I wasn't made aware of the injuries that she sustained before we got her. That's sad, but also a blessing because she's came to a home where we can and will take such good care of her. She's our baby - now we will have TWO!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

And to everyone else who's posted - THANK YOU!! She is lovely isn't she! I really appreciate all of the love on the boards and I'm so happy to be bringing another little addition to our on line havanese family!!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

What cute little girls! I just got back from vacation and pick up my new baby on Sunday (but leave on Friday to make it a little trip.) And today when I should have been cleaning--I have been reading this forum instead ound: Glad I had that vacation in between, made the wait not so hard getting so close to pick up time, and made it not so bad coming home either 
Lily and Lola, what sweet names. Have fun on your cruise and then getting your new baby! She'll be so lucky coming into such a loving and caring home!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww, Pumpkin is so cute too Danaile! Do you have a new picture of your new baby? Are you getting a boy or a girl? It's so exciting isn't it! I can't wait to get back from holidays to meet our new little girl. And I am so excited for Lola, she is going to have so much fun playing with her new sister!!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Most likely it will be a little boy. The stud's owner is going to choose one of the puppies for a show dog. And my breeder has chose one of her two girls. There were eight puppies, out of six puppy boys one has already been chosen to go to a forever home. There are three that the breeder is sure I can choose from (I get to go to her home and let the puppy choose me--Pumpkin chose me too :biggrin1 The puppies are now eight weeks, but you can see them at six weeks here: http://brycecreekhavanese.com/nursury_waiting_is_the_hardest_part.htm.
The "runt" is Mojito so he is one I can choose from, and right now also Bacardi and Blanco. Toro is going to another forever home. The breeder is keeping Cristal. Aren't they pretty


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi:

What a darling puppy and I am sure the perfect mate for your little darling.
I also purchased my dog in BC and contacted Elite who did not have any tri colored pups available, however, she referred me to another breeder in the area where I found Racquet.
We look forward to seeing the puppy pics.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Danaile - OMG - the babies are sooooooooooo adorable - absolutely beautiful! How exciting! What day were they born? Lily was born on January 21st - she's 9 months younger than Lola - I never would have dreamed of having them so close together, but I do believe things are meant to happen for a reason! Congratulations to you and your new fur family too! 
Elayne, Racquet is so cute, oh my! Are you from B.C.? So far I have been so happy with Elite - It's so comforting to know I've found a good breeder who really cares about the health of her babies. I'm so sad that Lola's breeder didn't turn out to be so great. (Although, Lola's temperment is amazing! I'm so sad for her though, I can't help but think I could have helped her out so much more if I had known that she had been injured when she was so young - I could have tried to do more.) I certainly have no regrets in purchasing her though, we love her so much. 
I love hearing the good stories about our new breeder though - it makes me feel so much more comforted.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

They were born on January 10th--so they will be nine weeks when I take one home and will just have had their BAER testing  Pumpkin and the new puppy will be about 18 months apart in age. My sister was giving me a "hard" time the other day saying she who would of thought that Danaile would have two dogs and be open to getting a boy! But I just love having Pumpkin and having another little one to run around with her will be fun (hard work, but fun!)


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Little Mojito is adorable! I would snag him in an instant!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandypants said:


> Hi Jan, the Breeder is "Elite Havanese" based out of British Columbia - you can see her website. The little tan boy that is still available is her brother. So cute!


I thought your puppy looked familiar!
I'm also getting a puppy from Elite...In just a few days as a matter of fact!
:whoo:
I had done a lot of research on choosing the right breeder so I am glad to see from the positive feedback that I have made a good choice.
Good luck and enjoy the cruise!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

beautiful pup, looking forward to seeing more of her!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok..wrong post. Danaile!!!!!!! I am getting a litter mate of your puppy. But you took home another puppy besides Mojito didn't you?  Was it Blanco? OMG our puppies are siblings  I think we are going to take the little girl Sangria of that litter.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Ellen - how exciting! Do you have any pics of your new puppy? Which litter is he or she from and is your puppy a he or a she? Maybe we will have litter mates? We aren't getting Lily until April 7th but that's only because we're going on a cruise and won't be back until the 5th.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's beautiful...CONGRATS!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love your avatar name, Sandypants! Cute!  Welcome to the forum and to the place where all of us Hav addicts love to hang out. eace: 

I can't wait to read more about your darling girls and to see pics of them together. You will have some work at first, but it's so worth it. Lola will love having a playmate. At least, eventually she will. lol 

It is so cool that there are several new members getting pups from same breeders !


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Marj, nice to meet you! Thank you, my younger sister has been calling me Sandypants for a long long time now, it definitely stuck. I'm Sandypants! 
I love your fur babies -they are so cute!! How long have you had them? I'm a teeny bit nervous about brining Lily home to Lola, but if Lola stays true to her nature she will love Lily so much. When I took Lola to puppy kindergarden and then to manners class she did very well, however she was obsessed with playing with all of the dogs - even when we were supposed to be listening and being quiet for the teacher Lola would be trying very hard to get the attention of other dogs - its one of the few times you ever hear her bark - she loves to play! 
So, hopefully it will all go smoothly.
And from what the breeder described Lily is very good natured and well balanced. She is calm but confident and would make a good sibling. The breeder had another little girl who she said was quite shy and would be better off in a home with only 1 dog so sounds like Lily will be perfect!
We are just on holidays in Florida right now and head off for a cruise on Friday through the panama canal (it's a 2 week cruise) so when we get home we will be getting Lily 2 days later - it's so exciting - first I get to get home and see my baby Lola so I can love her and spoil her like crazy for a couple of days and then more excitement when we get Lily. Very very nice things to look forward to after our trip!
Thanks again for the welcome Marj, you have a wonderful day!! 
Sandypants


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your nickname! Lily sounds like a good personality to match with Lola's. You most definitely do not want a timid puppy! lol 

We got Ricky at 9 weeks and when he was 6 mths. old, I started dreaming of having another Hav. I casually mentioned in a group (a Cdn. hav yahoo email group) that one day, maybe when Ricky turned 1, maybe, just maybe, we would look into getting another, not a puppy, but an older dog. I got a note from an acquaintance on there that he knew of a male looking for a home. One thing led to another, the circumstances and age, price, location, personality were all perfect so we got Sammy when he was 7.5 mths. and Ricky was 8 mths.

We've become friends with his previous owners who had two females along with Sammy, all the same age. Their goal was to show and breed these Havs one day and they are mentored and followed by very good Cdn. Hav breeders. Sammy didn't fit the standard and because they couldn't quite have that many dogs at home just yet, they were ready to see if a good home could be found for him. Ours fit! :whoo: 

Ricky and Sammy will be 3 yrs. old this summer and have been together for 2 yrs. now. 

You have yourselves a GREAT cruise, lucky bums!! We are looking into taking one with my hubby's family as a 50th Anniv. gift for his parents. Two weeks would be nice, though....... but we'll take one week and be happy. I love cruises!


----------

